
Hubble makes surprising find in the early universe - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-hubble-early-universe.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.07580](https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.07580)

